# Early Music anyone?



## sethmadsen (Jan 29, 2019)

Hello All,

I'm new to this site. I've had some exposure to "Classical" or "Art" or "Serious" music, but really have more experience with "rock" music or "album era" music. I have a listening project I started last year and have finished listening to these albums, most of which I gathered from medieval.org

Was curious if anyone has a recording from the early music/Renaissance period they highly recommended or a better recording than what I found.


Musique De La Grece Antique	Atrium Musicae De Madrid	Pre-500 A.D.
Music From Ancient Rome: Volume 1 - Wind Instruments	Synaulia / Walter Maioli	Pre-500 A.D.
La Musique De La Bible Revélée	Suzanne Haik Vantoura	Pre-500 A.D.
Chant	Benedictine Monks Of Santo Domingo De Silos	700 to 900
Gregorian Chant	Konrad Ruhland / Choralschola Of The Neideraltaicher	700 to 900
Gregorian Chant	Monks Of The Abbey Of Notre Dame	700 to 900
Sacred Women - Women As Composers And Performers Of Medieval Chant	Sarband	700 to 1300
Choral Settings Of Kassiani	Patricia Rozario / English Chamber Choir / Guy Protheroe / Alexander Lingas	800s
Notker Balbulus: Sequenzen, Tropen & Gregorianischer Choral Aus Dem Kloster St. Gallen	Stefan Morent / Ordo Virtutum	800s
 Edda: Myths From Medieval Iceland by Sequentia 1100-1200s
The School Of Notre Dame	Orlando Consort	1100-1200s
A Wind Blows From The East: Four German Medieval Tales	Drew Minter	1100s-1200s
Hildegard Von Bingen: Ordo Virtutum	Sequentia	1151
Hildegard Von Bingen: Canticles Of Ecstasy	Sequentia	
Visions From The Book	Sequentia	
Alleluia Nativitas: Music And Carols For A Medieval Christmas	Orlando Consort	1100s
Music Of The Gothic Era	The Early Music Consort Of London	1160-1380
Walther Von Der Vogelweide: Lieder Von Macht & Liebe	Per-Sonat	1190-1230
Vocal Music (German Love Songs From The Late Middle Ages)	Augsburg Early Music Ensemble	1200 to 1300
Medieval English Music	The Hilliard Ensemble	1200-1300
Alfonso X El Sabio: Cantigas De Santa Maria	Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial De Catalunya / HespÃ¨rion XX	1200s
The Pilgrimage To Santiago	Philip Pickett / New London Consort	1200-1300
Llibre Vermell De Montserrat	Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial De Catalunya / HespÃ¨rion XX	1200-1300
Dante And The Troubadours	Sequentia	1200-1300
Richard Coeur De Lion: Troubadours Et TrouvÃ¨res	Alla Francesca	
Carmina Burana: Medieval Version	Clemencic Consort / Rene Clemencic	1200-1300
Laude Di Sancta Maria: VeillÃ©e De Chants De DÃ©votion Dans L'Italie Des Communes	La Reverdie	1200-1300
Magna Melodia - Medieval Music From The Time Of The Magna Carta	TrouvÃ¨re Medieval Minstrels	1200s
Lo Gai Saber: Troubadours And Minstrels 1100-1300	Mediterranea Camerata	
Music For A Tudor Feast	TrouvÃ¨re Medieval Minstrels	1200-1400
Fortune My Foe	Goliard	1200-1400
Worcester Fragments: English Sacred Music Of The Late Middle Ages	Orlando Consort	1200s-1300s
Medieval Music	The Jaye Consort / Gerald English	
Adam De La Halle: Le Jeu De Robin Et Marion	Ensemble Perceval	1282-83
La Messe De Tournai - Codex Musical Des Las Huelgas	Rene Clemencic / Clemencic Consort / Vienna Hofburgkapelle Choir	1300
Vitry: Motets Et Chansons	Sequentia	
The Unknown Lover: Songs By Solage And Machaut	Gothic Voices	1300s
Codex Chantilly I	Tetraktys	1350-1400
Codex Chantilly II	Tetraktys	1350-1400
Codex Chantilly III	Tetraktys	1350-1400
Ars Magis Subtiliter	Ensemble Project Ars Nova	1350-1400
Machaut: Remede de Fortune	Ensemble Project Ars Nova	
Machaut: Ballades	Lucien Kandel / Ensemble Musica Nova	1300s
Machaut: Les Motets	Lucien Kandel / Ensemble Musica Nova	1300s
Francesco Landini And Italian Ars Nova (Alla Francesca)	Various Artists	1300s
D'amor Cantando: Ballate E Madrigali Di Trecento	Ensemble Micrologus / Patrizia Bovi	1340
Machaut: Messe De Nostre Dame	Ensemble Gilles Binchois / Dominique Vellard	1365
Ciconia: Motets, Virelais, Ballate, Madrigals	Alla Francesca	1370-1412
Jacopo Da Bologna: Madrigali E Cacce	La Reverdie	1348-1386
Power & Dunstaple: Masses And Motets	The Hilliard Ensemble	
Guillaume Du Fay: Motets, Hymns & Chansons	Blue Heron	1397-1474
Dufay: Missa Ave Regina Caelorum / Ecce Ancilla Domini	Prague Madrigal Singers	1397-1474
Dufay: Chansons	Ensemble Unicorn / Michael Posch	1397-1474
Du Fay: Mille Bonjours!	Diabolus In Musica	1397-1474
Tudor Dance	TrouvÃ¨re Medieval Minstrels	1400-1500?
Ockeghem: Chansons	Katelijne Van Laethem / Romanesque / Philippe Malfeyt	1410/1425-1497
Vox Aurea	Ensemble Vocal Obsidienne / Emmanuel Bonnardot	1410/1425-1497
Ockeghem: Requiem / Missa Prolationum / Intemerata Dei Mater	Musica Ficta / Bo Holten	1410/1425-1497
Music For A Medieval Prince	TrouvÃ¨re Medieval Minstrels	1400-1500?
Gilles Binchois: Chansons	Ensemble Gilles Binchois / Dominique Vellard	1400-1460
Les Escholiers De Paris: Motets, Chansons, Et Estampies	Ensemble Gilles Binchois / Dominique Vellard	1200s
The Brightest Heaven Of Invention: Flemish Polyphony Of The High Renaissance	James Wood / The New London Chamber Choir	1400-1500
The Cosmopolitan: Songs By Oswald Von Wolkenstein	Ensemble Leones / Marc Lewon	1425
Josquin Desprez: Stabat Mater; Motets	La Chapelle Royale	1455-1521
Josquin Desprez: Adieu, Mes Amours; Chansons	Ensemble Clement Janequin / Dominique Visse	1455-1521
Josquin Desprez: Missa Pange Lingua	Ludwig BÃ¶hme / Kammerchor Josquin Des Prez	1515
The Art Of The Netherlands	David Munrow / Early Music Consort Of London	1450-1500
La Chasse Et Autres Chansons	Ensemble ClÃ©ment Janequin	1485-1558
Cornago: Missa De La Mapa Mundi; Secular Music Of 15th-Century Spain	Paul Hillier / The Newberry Consort / His Majestie's Clerkes / Mary Springfels	
La Justa â€¢ Madrigals And Ensaladas From 16th Century Catalonia	La Colombina	1500-1600
Brumel: Missa "Et Ecce Terrae Motus" A 12 Voci / Sequentia "Dies Irae"	Paul Van Nevel / Huelgas Ensemble	1503
Jacques Arcadelt: Madrigali	NoÃ«l AkchotÃ©	1507-1568
Gombert: Motets; Chansons; Magnificat	Capella Alamire	1520-1540
Willaert: Musica Nova - The Motets	Singer Pur	1520-1562
Dolcissima Et Amorosa: The Lute Music Of Il Divino, Francesco Canova Da Milano Vol. 1	Nigel North	1529-1536
Morales: Officium Defunctorum; Missa Pro Defunctis	Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial De Catalunya / HespÃ¨rion XX	1526-1528 & 1544
Martin Luther: Hymns, Ballads, Chants, Truth	Musik Ekklesia / Phillip Spray	1524-1543
Verdelot: Madrigals For A Tudor King	Alamire / David Skinner	
Taverner & Tudor Music I: The Western Wind	Ars Nova Copenhagen / Paul Hillier	1530
Susato: Dansereye 1551	Philip Pickett / New London Consort	1551
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro De' Madrigali	Rinaldo Alessandrini / Concerto Italiano	1555
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli; Motets	Massimo Palombella / Sistine Chapel Choir	1562
Wert: Madrigals	La Venexiana / Claudio Cavina	
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli / Allegri: Miserere	Simon Preston / Choir Of Westminster Abbey	1562 (Renaissance)
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum â€¢ Spiritual Madrigals	The Hilliard Ensemble	1584
Bertrand: Amours De Ronsard	Ensemble ClÃ©ment Janequin	1576
Tallis: Spem In Alium; The Lamentations Of Jeremiah; Church Music	Choir Of St. John's College, Cambridge	1570 & 1560-69
Marenzio: Madrigali A Cinque Voci	Bardensis Camerata & Alex Wolff	1580-1589
Fantasias, Pavans & Galliards	Gustav Leonhardt	1580-1600
Byrd: Consort Songs	Fretwork	1588-1589
Byrd: Masses For 3, 4 & 5 Voices	The Pro Arte Singers	1592-1595
Lasso: Motets (From "Patrocinium Musices", 1573/74)	Erik Van Nevel / Vocal Ensemble Currende / Concerto Palatino /	
Lassus: Lagrime Di San Pietro	Ars Nova / Bo Holten	1595
Orlando Di Lasso: Villanelle, Moresche E Altre Canzoni	Rinaldo Alessandrini / Concerto Italiano	
Victoria: Requiem / Lobo: Versa Est In Luctum	Peter Phillips / The Tallis Scholars	1603
Victoria: Requiem; Missa 'O Quam Gloriosum'; Tenebrae Responsories; Magnificat	King's College Choir / St. John's College Choir	
Cardoso: Missa Miserere Mihi Domine; Magnificat	Ensemble Vocal EuropÃ©en / Philippe Herreweghe	
The Anatomy Of Melancholy	Ensemble Daedalus / Roberto Festa	Early 1600s
Gibbons: Consort And Keyboard Music / Songs And Anthems	Rose Consort Of Viols / Timothy Roberts	Early 1600s
Praetorius: Dances From Terpsichore; Motets	David Munrow / Early Music Consort Of London	1612
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria	Ensemble Arte Musica & Francesco Cera	1611
Hildegard von Bingen: Chants for St. Ursula 1175
Thomas Tallis: Magnificat 1600


----------



## sethmadsen (Jan 29, 2019)

These are those that I liked the most from this listening list (in order of what I liked most).

1. Susato: Dansereye 1551 by Philip Pickett / New London Consort
2. Choral Settings Of Kassiani by Patricia Rozario / English Chamber Choir / Guy Protheroe / Alexander Lingas
3. The Pilgrimage To Santiago by Philip Pickett / New London Consort
4. Brumel: Missa "Et Ecce Terrae Motus" A 12 Voci / Sequentia "Dies Irae" by Paul Van Nevel / Huelgas Ensemble
5. Hildegard Von Bingen: Ordo Virtutum by Sequentia
6. Tudor Dance by Trouvère Medieval Minstrels
7. The Anatomy Of Melancholy by Ensemble Daedalus / Roberto Festa
8. Gibbons: Consort And Keyboard Music / Songs And Anthems by Rose Consort Of Viols / Timothy Roberts
9. Praetorius: Dances From Terpsichore; Motets by David Munrow / Early Music Consort Of London
10. Magna Melodia - Medieval Music From The Time Of The Magna Carta by Trouvère Medieval Minstrels
11. Byrd: Consort Songs by Fretwork
12. Hildegard Von Bingen: Canticles Of Ecstasy by Sequentia
13. D'amor Cantando: Ballate E Madrigali Di Trecento by Ensemble Micrologus / Patrizia Bovi
14. Music For A Medieval Prince by Trouvère Medieval Minstrels 
15. Music From Ancient Rome: Volume 1 - Wind Instruments by Synaulia / Walter Maioli
16. Walther Von Der Vogelweide: Lieder Von Macht & Liebe by Per-Sonat 
17. Tallis: Spem In Alium; The Lamentations Of Jeremiah; Church Music by Choir Of St. John's College, Cambridge
18. Music Of The Gothic Era by The Early Music Consort Of London 
19. Alfonso X El Sabio: Cantigas De Santa Maria by Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial De Catalunya / Hespèrion XX
20. Fortune My Foe by Goliard
21. The Unknown Lover: Songs By Solage And Machaut by Gothic Voices
22. Machaut: Ballades by Lucien Kandel / Ensemble Musica Nova


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I’d think again about using Noel Akchoke’s recordings, they may not be the best way of appreciating the music.


----------



## zelenka (Feb 8, 2018)

there is some popular recording that contains many Renaissance polyphony masterpieces, I don't remember the name but it contained some of the greatest music I've ever listened in my entire life, including Ockeghem and des Prez, does anybody know what I mean?


----------



## sethmadsen (Jan 29, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> I'd think again about using Noel Akchoke's recordings, they may not be the best way of appreciating the music.


What would you recommend instead?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

sethmadsen said:


> What would you recommend instead?


I can't see it any more, which composer was it for? Akchoke makes transcriptions for electric guitar.

One thing to think about is that your period here is very large, over 500 years. There's a huge amount of music in very different styles, you may want to break it up.

Just glancing through the list there's not enough monophonic and heterophonic music given the importance and the quality of the music.


----------

